# something smells like $%^&



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh it's me.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

mad in new year huh? let go ya.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

More mad as of late. hopefully in the new year, thing's get better.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

If you can handle being a bit hungry try eliminating wheat and all breads. Evacuation seems to be quickest with mainly non irritating low fodmap fibre with some meat at night. I have a pot of tea to get me going in the morning. The worst things are refined grains, rice wheat etc.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I've been filling up on wholemeal bread lately even though wheat is a high fodmap. Rice is very binding in the bowel and is very constipating. I'd rather eat a high fodmap than something constipating that's just going to sit there. The worst thing about the low fodmap / low starch diet is the hunger.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I know what foods to avoid just that lately I've refused to give a ######. I've been drinking lots of alcohol lately because i don't see a reason to care anymore about anything really.



pengu said:


> rice is a bad thing? what do you eat for carbs


Constipation when you have leaky gas is a recipe for disaster. for me, small amounts of rice is okay but when i eat loads of rice, it constipates the hell out of me. I usually stick with pasta, sourdough bread (the good ######), and ripe bananas. I'll incorporate cooked veggies such as broccoli or cauliflower but usually stay away from uncooked greens as they do not digest properly. Diarrhea also causes me to stink so things like coffee, orange juice and too much diet soda will make me smell like shit all day.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Sourdough is good in my book since the process of making it differs from the regular crap they sell at the supermarket. Keep in mind that there are knock offs of sourdough breads so look at the ingredient lists to make sure you're buying a quality product. I buy quite a bit of it from Costco by a brand named Boudin. The stuff is delicious lightly toasted and goes with pretty well with a variety of things.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

It depends on the person. If you have a gluten intolerance then obviously avoid as much as possible. I believe that everyone will have a different standard to what does and doesn't cause your symptoms to increase. For instance, some of you can drink coffee and be okay for the rest of the day. If i were to drink a cup of coffee, i would wreak of shit until it's out of my system. I deactivated my facebook close to a year now i think.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

nope i live in california


----------



## Sunshine2u (Jan 24, 2014)

Eat quinoa instead of pasta! Quinoa will not constipated you! Pasta will! Eat cucumbers and celery! You must eat more veggies! Stay away from high fructose corn syrup! The corn starch in high fructose corn syrup will constipate you and the artificial ingredients in high fructose corn syrup like the artificial fructose and enzymes will give you gas with liquid discharge thus giving you a wet anus.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

i do eat quinoa from time to time and it makes no difference. as for high fructose syrup, I only have it on a weekly basis at most.

edit: i don't have a wet anus, unless of course I'm running then it gets kinda sweaty.


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

rice and oily foods r a big big no for me ...

especially rice


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

nono said:


> rice and oily foods r a big big no for me ...
> 
> especially rice


Why Rice? I used to have that breakfast lunch and dinner when I was dieting and never got any better, is it due to constipation effects?


----------



## lone_paladin (Sep 29, 2011)

Interesting title topic. I just wanted to say that something looks amazing!!! Has to be you


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Um...thanks?


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't really think we're all that different. Everyone has trouble digesting starches, even people who don't have IBS. No-one can fully digest rice and bread and other resistant starches, it's just that normal people don't seem bothered by their gas. Normal people can eat high FODMAPs like baked beans and I've seen people do this in the office, then just sit there for hours on end without any problems. Up to 90% of baked beans can't be digested by anyone but the gas doesn't bother normal people as much and doesn't seem to cause constipation for them either.

On days when I work around people I tend to go for a more cautious diet the day before. I go easy on the salads and just have easy to digest mashed veges, meat, fish cheese eggs, toast, orange, banana.


----------

